# Bottom Charter needed for 8 guys , any suggestions.



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

A buddy of mine will be in Destin from June 29th to July 7th , and is looking for a boat that can get 8 guys out and catch some fish for under a million $$$.



All are 8 are Americas finest Air Force guys from Warner Robbins Georgia On break from duties:usaflag



Any suggestions on anyone good ?



Snapper and kings would be great for these guys that just want to catch something.



Pm me Numbers and names



or email me 

[email protected]


----------

